# Reconciliation after divorce



## notreadytoquit

I was reading something yesterday on forgivness, reconcilliation and I was just wondering:

Does anyone on this forum have a story to share where they have reconcilled with their spouse after a divorce(where there was infidelity)?

I see a lot of attempts to reconcile after a separation but I was just curious if anyone has done it after they have been divorced officially.


----------



## lovelieswithin

I have a twisted spin on your request that I wanted to share. My Mom & Stepdad met & fell madly in love. They were together for 14 years but a lot of mixing business & family went down as my Mom worked for her father-in-law. Long story short - they had huge intimacy issues and my Stepdad was not providing physically because my Mom was always so cranky over work and money. He knew he was being cheap with it but she grew tired and hit a breakdown. She started cheating on him and then she kicked him out of their house & life together. My Mom tried to get my Stepdad back but he was too stubborn to forgive her. He lived heartbroken for the next 11 years and ya he dated, but he always talked about my Mom and how much he loved her. He would drink and be so sad but he didn't lose hope that some day they would maybe end up back together if he could just get past his stubborness & forgive her. (didnt help she didn't admit she screwed up when she made the attempt to rekindle) My Mom would cry any time I mentioned stepDad (he & I were extremely close) but she never admitted she cheated to anyone to this day - too stubborn. She has a bfriend but said shed never marry again and that she wasn't in love with the bf of 8 years. She said she still missed my stepDad so much but he denied her a chance. 
Sadly - last month my stepDad suffored a heart attack at 50 and was found by his gf. When I went to my Moms house and told her the first words from her mouth were "oh noooo!!!! I thought we were going to be together some day!" as she wept and wailed. Honestly the depth of their love was so rare and so beautiful but I cry every time I think about how sad it all played out because I believe in my heart that they would have been happy again if they weren't both so stubborn!!! they never found that love again and the tragedy taught me that two people can remain in love even through the absolute worst of times & words thrown. People make mistakes that sometimes are the kind that can make you realize what you have enough to change & commit even harder if given a chance. 
Best Wishes =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit

wow that's an amazing story. I wish it turned out with a happier ending.


----------



## Shane Jimison

Very first, it is good subject to share with all. Some are really looking for such sort of sharing place to put their experiences. I also read lovelieswithin’s amazing story. I hope for peaceful and happy ending with it.


----------



## Shane Jimison

It's a tough situation but find a good lawyer who will work with you to see you through to the other side. It DOES get better.


----------



## Warrior44

I did..or i can say "we" did.
Still going very well. there were some very minor, issues..but going very well.
My story is here ...http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation-stories/34221-my-unbelieveable-story-must-read.html
The funny thing is..she wants to get re-married around Christmas.
I may, however make her wait a little bit longer..dunno yet.

Jeff


----------

